# omni block loopie



## FanOFatherNash (Jul 30, 2012)

View attachment 246789


bought the omni block loopie 
one of the best things i ve bought in a while

light weight fits on back of saddle dont even know its there.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 30, 2012)

FanOFatherNash said:


> View attachment 246789
> 
> 
> bought the omni block loopie
> ...



why is that? I dont see a lot of use for it


----------



## Iustinian (Jul 30, 2012)

Light duty rigging sling. Can help ropes last longer, and makes limbing out really fast.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 30, 2012)

Iustinian said:


> Light duty rigging sling. Can help ropes last longer, and makes limbing out really fast.



nah man not for me its easy enough to put a Light duty 4" pully on a tree and save your ropes. I try and stick with the 4:1 bend ratio as much as possible.


----------



## Pelorus (Jul 30, 2012)

Tree Pig said:


> nah man not for me its easy enough to put a Light duty 4" pully on a tree and save your ropes. I try and stick with the 4:1 bend ratio as much as possible.



You use 1" dia rope for lowering?


----------



## TreeAce (Jul 30, 2012)

I have been thinking about getting one myself. You daisy chain it some how to stow it away on your saddle?


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 30, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> You use 1" dia rope for lowering?



no of course not but I should have clearified I use the 4:1 as a minimum. Rigging line is not cheap, somethings I have been told and taught I dont agree with or practice. But the idea that if you bend the rope fibers around too narrow of an area it is going to damage the fibers was an easy one for me to buy in to. 

The irony is I say this about my rigging line and try and stick to it as a guideline for rigging line but will bend by climb line around a two ring friction saver. Kind of stupid I guess.


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 30, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> You use 1" dia rope for lowering?



I've used 1" double braid for a lowering line before, but we were also dumping HUGE stuff


----------



## Pelorus (Jul 30, 2012)

Using a suitable dia. pulley will reduce rope glazing and is kinder to the rope, but when you tie a running bowline onto a piece getting lowered, the knot itself is a 1:1 ratio. (isn't it?) Maybe that is why it is important to precede the knot with a marl or two. And my old portawrap (1st generation) certainly ain't 4" dia. Too tired to go out to the truck to measure the damn thing right now, lol.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 30, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> Using a suitable dia. pulley will reduce rope glazing and is kinder to the rope, but when you tie a running bowline onto a piece getting lowered, the knot itself is a 1:1 ratio. (isn't it?) Maybe that is why it is important to precede the knot with a marl or two. And my old portawrap (1st generation) certainly ain't 4" dia. Too tired to go out to the truck to measure the damn thing right now, lol.


 The knot is also not moving back and forth over the surface and 30, 50, 70 100 feet of rope its a small portion which can be cut out and removed if too damaged and kind of like the climb line over a small arc its unavoidable to a point. 

your portawrap may not be 4" (though its prolly pretty close) but it most likely also isnt 1.5 inches.


----------



## Pelorus (Jul 30, 2012)

Tree Pig said:


> The knot is also not moving back and forth over the surface and 30, 50, 70 100 feet of rope its a small portion which can be cut out and removed if too damaged and kind of like the climb line over a small arc its unavoidable to a point.
> 
> your portawrap may not be 4" (though its prolly pretty close) but it most likely also isnt 1.5 inches.




Well....I got kinda curious so I went and measured ole faithful (boat anchor porty) She is 1 & 7/8" OD. A whole lot closer to the Omni's pulley dia. 
Also, if you wait untill you can actually see damage to the (knot) end of a rigging line, it might be a little late in the cycles to failure game. Not that I periodically lop 6" off the end of a perfectly respectable rigging line, but mebbe it would make sense.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jul 31, 2012)

Got one! It rocks. Bought a second one to go with it to pull small hang over wires, roofs, and otter obstackles. Its frikken awesome!!! There is a LOT of goofy sheet out there but you glean thru the chaff and get some real gems. Waiting to see if that new husky tophandle is gonna be chaff or a gem....


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Aug 1, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> I have been thinking about getting one myself. You daisy chain it some how to stow it away on your saddle?



sometimes, sometimes i just girth hitch it the utility loop on saddle


----------



## mattfr12 (Aug 1, 2012)

Tree Pig said:


> The knot is also not moving back and forth over the surface and 30, 50, 70 100 feet of rope its a small portion which can be cut out and removed if too damaged and kind of like the climb line over a small arc its unavoidable to a point.
> 
> your portawrap may not be 4" (though its prolly pretty close) but it most likely also isnt 1.5 inches.



How long do you expect out of your rigging lines? Just curious I don't use them for very long. 5/8 rope for me I can after 2-3 big trees. That couple hundred dollar rope makes thousands so I guess I just bid it in. I go through a 5/8 and a 1/2 at least once a month. Always bought through the sponsors so I guess it helps. I use the old ones for beaters drag in stuff out of ditches or pulling with my bobcat. Climbing lines I switch every other month at least. 150$ climbing line is good piece of mind and for what taking down big trees cost it's just a drop in the bucket.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Aug 2, 2012)

I go through a 5/8 and a 1/2 at least once a month. 
You talking about yer tampons little girl?


----------



## mr. holden wood (Aug 2, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> how long do you expect out of your rigging lines? Just curious i don't use them for very long. 5/8 rope for me i can after 2-3 big trees. That couple hundred dollar rope makes thousands so i guess i just bid it in. I go through a 5/8 and a 1/2 at least once a month. Always bought through the sponsors so i guess it helps. I use the old ones for beaters drag in stuff out of ditches or pulling with my bobcat. Climbing lines i switch every other month at least. 150$ climbing line is good piece of mind and for what taking down big trees cost it's just a drop in the bucket.



lol!


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Aug 2, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> How long do you expect out of your rigging lines? Just curious I don't use them for very long. 5/8 rope for me I can after 2-3 big trees. That couple hundred dollar rope makes thousands so I guess I just bid it in. I go through a 5/8 and a 1/2 at least once a month. Always bought through the sponsors so I guess it helps. I use the old ones for beaters drag in stuff out of ditches or pulling with my bobcat. Climbing lines I switch every other month at least. 150$ climbing line is good piece of mind and for what taking down big trees cost it's just a drop in the bucket.



can i have your old rope ?


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 2, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> How long do you expect out of your rigging lines? Just curious I don't use them for very long. 5/8 rope for me I can after 2-3 big trees. That couple hundred dollar rope makes thousands so I guess I just bid it in. I go through a 5/8 and a 1/2 at least once a month. Always bought through the sponsors so I guess it helps. I use the old ones for beaters drag in stuff out of ditches or pulling with my bobcat. Climbing lines I switch every other month at least. 150$ climbing line is good piece of mind and for what taking down big trees cost it's just a drop in the bucket.



I try and keep track of cycles a bit and inspect the ropes. The idea being I will replace as use or condition demands. I will admit that I may not replace them as often as needed but I do try and take decent care of them so that they do last.


----------



## mattfr12 (Aug 3, 2012)

mr. holden wood said:


> lol!



I would figure you would get a giggle out of that. Quit cutting down baby trees you might be able to wear one out. Just ask the sponsors we switched are sales over to tree stuff excellent service. We do 2-3 orders a week at least once a month comes in a box of ropes.


----------



## mattfr12 (Aug 3, 2012)

FanOFatherNash said:


> can i have your old rope ?



Pay for shipping they are yours they even are all in rope bags. They are all 200 foot not sure how many there are maybe 10 5/8. My guys take most of them for making tire swings and other junk like tow ropes.


----------



## mattfr12 (Aug 3, 2012)

Tree Pig said:


> I try and keep track of cycles a bit and inspect the ropes. The idea being I will replace as use or condition demands. I will admit that I may not replace them as often as needed but I do try and take decent care of them so that they do last.



Ya that's understandable I snapped a 5/8 with a white pine top years and years ago and that was all it took. You know when they are shot but after 2-3 big trees on heavy wood a 5/8 is all burnt up and we use the Hobbs a porta wrap in my mind is light duty WLL Of 2000 I always thought thy could have done better on that, so I don't use one much.


----------



## TreeAce (Aug 4, 2012)

I just got my omni loopie. It looks good. I cant wait to try it out monday.


----------



## TreeAce (Aug 6, 2012)

I used it today and its pretty nice. My favorite part was when I had to climb outa the lift and crawl out onto a bent over Ash tree (still living thank God) and rope out the two ends or tops or whatever you wanna call em. The tree took such a wicked lean at the top it was like crawling out on a limb or something. I freaken hated it. Scary stuff IMHO. Anyway, I took my omni/loopie with me and it was def nice to have something more compact and lighter than my regular 5/8 loopie with the cmi block. i think this omni will see increasing service as I get used to having it around.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Aug 6, 2012)

Had a two lead ash and hung the one lead off the other with a block and bent that f----- over like a candy cane! They are very strong! Glad to hear you are liking the Omni setup Doug...now you just need to buy one more...


----------



## alonfn4 (Nov 24, 2012)

I Just bought the Omni Loopie from Wesspur with there thanksgiving coupon for $80.00 ...


Well see how it works the plan is to use it as a fast deploying mini rigging block. Mainly for highly technical removals
where were taking out trees over houses/decks with tight drop zones. Jobs in which we have to take out the tops piece by piece.
I think the Loopie will make it easy to adjust and the quick side plate will be just like the ISC spring blocks. The big difference for 
us is that I only plan on using this with 1/2" or 5/8" rigging lines. 


I think the use I have in mind for the Omni is what they were thinking it would be used for........Lets Hope

I will post an update with photos after a few jobs we'll see how well it works.


----------



## Stayalert (Nov 24, 2012)

I've been using mine for ~3 months but I'm not worthy of commercial so move along, nothing to see here....


----------



## ApexTreeService (Nov 24, 2012)

*DMM Pinto is better*

Check out the DMM Pinto Rig pulley with Loopie from TreeStuff, $95 with 10% repeat customer discount so bottom line around $85. So glad I bought this over the Omni!

The Pulley is 3,150lbs stronger, yet half the weight! Full load bearing becket on the bottom for attaching whatever. I have heard from a dealer of an Omni Block shearing.

Tree Stuff - DMM Pinto Rig Loopie


----------



## alonfn4 (Nov 24, 2012)

ApexTreeService said:


> Check out the DMM Pinto Rig pulley with Loopie from TreeStuff, $95 with 10% repeat customer discount so bottom line around $85. So glad I bought this over the Omni!
> 
> The Pulley is 3,150lbs stronger, yet half the weight! Full load bearing becket on the bottom for attaching whatever. I have heard from a dealer of an Omni Block shearing.
> 
> Tree Stuff - DMM Pinto Rig Loopie




I will take the Omni over the pinto rig any day its much more versatile with a side plate and a swivel.. "form follows function" as Frank Loyd Wright once said just because its stronger doesn't make it better in fact its a complete failure due to the fact there is no swinging side plate you would not be able to use ropes with spliced eye or any connectors with out having to pass them through from the opposite end and or removing the connector just to setup it up. notice that there are no rigging block commercially available without swinging side plates. Does that not make you wonder why that is the way it is????? maybe because it so efficient and practical....

and think I can deal with the 1:xxxxxxx odds that it will fail as will everything else in this business


----------



## ApexTreeService (Nov 25, 2012)

alonfn4 said:


> I will take the Omni over the pinto rig any day its much more versatile with a side plate and a swivel.. "form follows function" as Frank Loyd Wright once said just because its stronger doesn't make it better in fact its a complete failure due to the fact there is no swinging side plate you would not be able to use ropes with spliced eye or any connectors with out having to pass them through from the opposite end and or removing the connector just to setup it up. notice that there are no rigging block commercially available without swinging side plates. Does that not make you wonder why that is the way it is????? maybe because it so efficient and practical....
> 
> and think I can deal with the 1:xxxxxxx odds that it will fail as will everything else in this business



Yes I have needed to attach midline. Hasn't been a problem. Just feed the working end through, what's the problem? Now, if that's needed, I pull up the spring loaded block for quick attachment. The fact I have heard of sheared side plates is the problem. For instance, in rock climbing, there has never been a documented failure of a dynamic climbing line. That is what I expect of my gear. How often do you have a rope snap and a 2000 lb limb fall on the all glass greenhouse? Never happened to me. Never had anything break.


----------



## Pelorus (Nov 25, 2012)

alonfn4 said:


> I will take the Omni over the pinto rig any day its much more versatile with a side plate and a swivel.. "form follows function" as Frank Loyd Wright once said just because its stronger doesn't make it better in fact its a complete failure due to the fact there is no swinging side plate you would not be able to use ropes with spliced eye or any connectors with out having to pass them through from the opposite end and or removing the connector just to setup it up. notice that there are no rigging block commercially available without swinging side plates. Does that not make you wonder why that is the way it is????? maybe because it so efficient and practical....
> 
> and think I can deal with the 1:xxxxxxx odds that it will fail as will everything else in this business




If anyone is going to use an Omni or even a Pinto to negative block or otherwise use it for anything that approaches their WLL, then that is just asking for it. Sheared side plates will be the least of your concerns. As for someone saying that they have never had anything break, I would suggest that they either climb pretty small trees in that apple orchard, or they have never actually done much. Cause nobody is that good. Even an accountant breaks the odd pencil.


----------



## alonfn4 (Nov 25, 2012)

ApexTreeService said:


> Yes I have needed to attach midline. Hasn't been a problem. Just feed the working end through, what's the problem? Now, if that's needed, I pull up the spring loaded block for quick attachment.



thats my point exactly whats the point of owning a pulley that has such a limitation that it can't easily be attached mid line. (if the working end has a splice or connector it can't be done easily ur saying it yourself that when it happens you pull of a spring block with the omni this eliminates this issue all together. what the point of owning gear if one of it main uses ( ie midline attachment) is not easily possible to me that just sounds like a design flaw...


I will take my chances with the failures as the were probably caused by the people misusing the equipment 
and if not the odd are so unrealistic that it would fail, I think I can still sleep at night


----------



## alonfn4 (Nov 25, 2012)

ApexTreeService said:


> How often do you have a rope snap and a 2000 lb limb fall on the all glass greenhouse? Never happened to me. Never had anything break.



Don't worry now that you said it, it will happen. If you haven't had a close call in this business than your either new to it or or just god danm lucky. your day will come i am not being mean but #### happens and it a dangerous biz to say the least


----------



## ApexTreeService (Nov 25, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> If anyone is going to use an Omni or even a Pinto to negative block or otherwise use it for anything that approaches their WLL, then that is just asking for it. Sheared side plates will be the least of your concerns. As for someone saying that they have never had anything break, I would suggest that they either climb pretty small trees in that apple orchard, or they have never actually done much. Cause nobody is that good. Even an accountant breaks the odd pencil.



Umm, I do large crane removals of Siberian elm, Cottonwood, and other trash trees, and drop things as large as I can. Am I doing something wrong? Should I want to break stuff? Maybe, I don't, cause I know cycles to failure and working load limit. How often are you lowering a 1000lb piece of trunk and the sling breaks? YOUR FIRED. GET OFF MY JOB, YOUR FIRED!!!!!!!!!

Your logic is like"oh sh#$, guess I should have retired that climbing line, looks like I'm going to hell"! Inspect your equipment, know your wood weights, know your rope limit including deductions for knots, wear on material etc.


----------



## alonfn4 (Nov 25, 2012)

ApexTreeService said:


> Umm, I do large crane removals of Siberian elm, Cottonwood, and other trash trees, and drop things as large as I can. Am I doing something wrong? Should I want to break stuff? Maybe, I don't, cause I know cycles to failure and working load limit. How often are you lowering a 1000lb piece of trunk and the sling breaks? YOUR FIRED. GET OFF MY JOB, YOUR FIRED!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your logic is like"oh sh#$, guess I should have retired that climbing line, looks like I'm going to hell"! Inspect your equipment, know your wood weights, know your rope limit including deductions for knots, wear on material etc.




Most of us me included in the industry do these thing but accidents still happen that why we have million dollar insurance policies (in case the #### hits the fan) and no I would not fire the guy its not his fault that a piece of equipment failed NOW if he rigged it wrong that is another story... and granted the omni / pinto have a different purpose than a 3T ISC/CMI Block do but that common knowledge. you have to follow your WLL or you may be taking the tree off the house...:msp_wink:


----------



## ApexTreeService (Nov 25, 2012)

alonfn4 said:


> Don't worry now that you said it, it will happen. If you haven't had a close call in this business than your either new to it or or just god danm lucky. your day will come i am not being mean but #### happens and it a dangerous biz to say the least



NEVER HAD A CLOSE CALL!!!! I say 'close calls' are directly proportional to intelligence!!! I started out as a wild land fire fighter felling large dug firs for Bureau of Land Management. More training over a spring time than most of you have had all your lives. Now, certified arborist, certified tree worker. 

I must be lucky, or smart. I'd say smart. I've had tree felling training you've never even heard of. I did my first crane job without any advice; made it up, given what needed to be done. That's the American way. My brain, simply said, these are the reaction forces, this is what needs to be done, this is how you will do it. Kind of like Einstein...


----------



## alonfn4 (Nov 25, 2012)

I am going to leave it with this I am an NYU Polytechnic mechanical engineering Drop-out with a Visual-Spatial IQ in the top 10% of the population. I am a nationally certified 2d/3d Auto CAD draftsman with 2 years of engineering level college physics under my belt. I have 5 years of hands on experience working and climbing for 2 local family tree services. I know what i am doing and I happen to be very good at what I do. This is not a pissing contest. nor am i impressed that you did your first crane removal with out any help which to me sounds risky and not very intelligent to try without prior experience...



I wish you good luck with your biz and i am sure you will do the same in return 

I am done with comments on this matter ..............


----------



## Pelorus (Nov 25, 2012)

You must be one of those rare guys that never works when he is exhausted, or in bad weather, or with inexperienced help, or distracted by stressors like family issues, deadbeat customers, injuries, plagues, floods, famines, wars, strikes, deadly pestilence, and so on. 
Just speaking as a mere mortal, I've had a fair number of "learning experiences", some of which (like marriage) were costly and/or painful. I don't buy into that business of "All accidents are preventable" BS. You could walk across the street tomorrow and get pulverized by a piece of debris that fell off a commercial airplane.


----------



## ApexTreeService (Nov 25, 2012)

alonfn4 said:


> I am going to leave it with this I am an NYU Polytechnic mechanical engineering Drop-out with a Visual-Spatial IQ in the top 10% of the population. I am a nationally certified 2d/3d Auto CAD draftsman with 2 years of engineering level college physics under my belt. I have 5 years of hands on experience working and climbing for 2 local family tree services. I know what i am doing and I happen to be very good at what I do. This is not a pissing contest. nor am i impressed that you did your first crane removal with out any help which to me sounds risky and not very intelligent to try without prior experience...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much respect then sir, I only have an associates degree in electronic technology at the top of my class and drop out of Electrical Engineering. So sounds like were both losers lol. First crane was 'this is how it's done', but I also started off in 2002 by hiring a rock climbing instructor to teach me how to ascend the rope. Guess what he showed me? anchoring the line to the trunk, and using a grigri for descent, and ascenders for canopy access. Single rope technique that is coming around? I hope I don't have an accident, and hope you don't have any more. I know we have insurance, but just like any other, if you use it, it skyrockets. Thanks for your input.


----------



## alonfn4 (Nov 25, 2012)

as I said good luck to you keep in touch and maybe i will come and do some mountain/tree climbing out by you 

I started with a grgri to moved on the the petzl ID a much better device and i am an avid mountain climber that were i learned alot of the climbing end of the business as well as book and two great mentor that worked my ass into the ground for #### pay but if it wasn't for them i wouldn't be where i am today...

as for the omni i will post some info ASAP


----------



## ApexTreeService (Nov 25, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> You must be one of those rare guys that never works when he is exhausted, or in bad weather, or with inexperienced help, or distracted by stressors like family issues, deadbeat customers, injuries, plagues, floods, famines, wars, strikes, deadly pestilence, and so on.
> Just speaking as a mere mortal, I've had a fair number of "learning experiences", some of which (like marriage) were costly and/or painful. I don't buy into that business of "All accidents are preventable" BS. You could walk across the street tomorrow and get pulverized by a piece of debris that fell off a commercial airplane.



Never work when exhausted? How about getting called at 2 a.m. on a wild land fire that you have to work until the next day? Bad weather? What is that? Sorry, I was tempered in 105 degree summer heat with a 60lb pack, full Nomex long sleave/pants fire resistant clothing, hiking 45 degree mountain sides with a Stihl, and a can of gas/oil. I have been work hardened. Injuries, plagues, floods, famines, wars, strikes, deadly pestilence, what is this, Medieval times?


----------



## alonfn4 (Nov 25, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> You must be one of those rare guys that never works when he is exhausted, or in bad weather, or with inexperienced help, or distracted by stressors like family issues, deadbeat customers, injuries, plagues, floods, famines, wars, strikes, deadly pestilence, and so on.
> Just speaking as a mere mortal, I've had a fair number of "learning experiences", some of which (like marriage) were costly and/or painful. I don't buy into that business of "All accidents are preventable" BS. You could walk across the street tomorrow and get pulverized by a piece of debris that fell off a commercial airplane.



I went on 42 mile 3 day winter mountaineering trip in Maine last Feb for fun with a 45lbs pack in -20F weather and 40-60mph winds and 6ft of powder on the ground while climbing 3500 vertical feet. Work is stress free compared to these kinda trips


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 25, 2012)

ApexTreeService said:


> Umm, I do large crane removals of Siberian elm, Cottonwood, and other trash trees, and drop things as large as I can. Am I doing something wrong? Should I want to break stuff? Maybe, I don't, cause I know cycles to failure and working load limit. How often are you lowering a 1000lb piece of trunk and the sling breaks? YOUR FIRED. GET OFF MY JOB, YOUR FIRED!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your logic is like"oh sh#$, guess I should have retired that climbing line, looks like I'm going to hell"! Inspect your equipment, know your wood weights, know your rope limit including deductions for knots, wear on material etc.



Hmm, chipping into the back of that Acura?


----------



## ApexTreeService (Nov 25, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> Hmm, chipping into the back of that Acura?



Actually on the back on my GSXR1000. Hauls it nicely to dump. More HP than your... ha ha


----------



## Seemlessstate (Nov 25, 2012)

ApexTreeService said:


> NEVER HAD A CLOSE CALL!!!! I say 'close calls' are directly proportional to intelligence!!! I started out as a wild land fire fighter felling large dug firs for Bureau of Land Management. *More training over a spring time than most of you have had all your lives.* Now, certified arborist, certified tree worker.
> 
> I must be lucky, or smart. I'd say smart. * I've had tree felling training you've never even heard of.* I did my first crane job without any advice; made it up, given what needed to be done. That's the American way. My brain, simply said, these are the reaction forces, this is what needs to be done, this is how you will do it. *Kind of like Einstein*...




How is it that you know what kind of training any of us have had? 
I would be willing to bet my hat, that you are underestimating the members of this site, all of which are in the same industry as you!
as if we've never done any felling, or were never trained in tree work. great, you know how to use a wedge, and devise a system to rig over a house, get over yourself.

wildlands firefighting is pretty hardcore, and dropping big conifirs is always fun and challenging, but dont assume that you are the only hardworking, knowledgeable arborist on the site...


----------



## newsawtooth (Nov 26, 2012)

ApexTreeService said:


> NEVER HAD A CLOSE CALL!!!! I say 'close calls' are directly proportional to intelligence!!! I started out as a wild land fire fighter felling large dug firs for Bureau of Land Management. More training over a spring time than most of you have had all your lives. Now, certified arborist, certified tree worker.
> 
> I must be lucky, or smart. I'd say smart. I've had tree felling training you've never even heard of. I did my first crane job without any advice; made it up, given what needed to be done. That's the American way. My brain, simply said, these are the reaction forces, this is what needs to be done, this is how you will do it. Kind of like Einstein...



Holy Judas on a moped, "dug firs"? Must be huge, I've never even heard of them much less seen one. You must be good if you worked for the BLM in Utah. There is some complex felling out there what with the old growth Sage Brush and Juniper that are least 100-120 inches tall. Sounds like you are part of the very special forces of felling, the first line of defense. Keep after it guy, we're all counting on you.


----------



## TreeAce (Nov 27, 2012)

ApexTreeService said:


> Check out the DMM Pinto Rig pulley with Loopie from TreeStuff, $95 with 10% repeat customer discount so bottom line around $85. So glad I bought this over the Omni!
> 
> The Pulley is 3,150lbs stronger, yet half the weight! Full load bearing becket on the bottom for attaching whatever. I have heard from a dealer of an Omni Block shearing.
> 
> Tree Stuff - DMM Pinto Rig Loopie



How are you getting a 10% discount? I only get 5%! What's up?


----------



## MattyD (Nov 28, 2012)

Try these light weight beauties
Xtreme Arborist Supply Inc


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Nov 30, 2012)

newsawtooth said:


> Holy Judas on a moped, "dug firs"? Must be huge, I've never even heard of them much less seen one. You must be good if you worked for the BLM in Utah. There is some complex felling out there what with the old growth Sage Brush and Juniper that are least 100-120 inches tall. Sounds like you are part of the very special forces of felling, the first line of defense. Keep after it guy, we're all counting on you.



I haven't laughed so hard in,a great while

Sent from my LG-MS910 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Nov 30, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Bermie (Dec 2, 2012)

MattyD said:


> Try these light weight beauties
> Xtreme Arborist Supply Inc



I REALLY like the look of those! Somebody's got their thinking cap on!


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 2, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> How are you getting a 10% discount? I only get 5%! What's up?



Funny stuff and after all of that, this is my only question too:yoyo:


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 3, 2012)

Early versions of X Rigging Rings, The X Wheel video to share - YouTube

Loved the test at the 12:00 mark


----------

